# Northwind landers



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Have any of you tried the northwind landers? I think this is what they are called. They are a windsock with wings. I picked up 4 of them for $25 at scheels this weekend and I was wondering what you guys think of them.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

We used them in Canada last year. They seem to add a look of realism to the spread of 600-800 decoys we used. I put them at the back to middle of the landing zone and seemed to drop the snows better and quicker into the spread. I use 6' and 3' wooden dowels so I can make it appear they are coming down.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Field Hunter,
I have about 600 decoys. How many of the hovering decoys do you put out in the spread? I also have 2 goose magnets. Do you think that I should have more than 6 of these flying decoys? Thanks for the reply.

GG


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

We've got 6 that we put out in the spread along with about 4-6 goose magents.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

I heard a rumor about a guy who was hunting snows one windy day in north dakota. He was all set up in his spread of northwinds and magnets. For conceilment, he placed half dozen magnets around his blind. When the first flock of snows came by, the hunter empied his shotgun, clean missed the snows, but shot the hell out of one of his magnets!
What tastes better? Crockpot snow goose or goose magnet?


----------

